# auto rain dump awning



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

has anyone seen the new a&e awning that dumps the rain build up automatically if not got to www.dometicusa.com/awnings.php?id=patio,, and then click on the elite 9000 model ,, and then look at the hardware ,, clikable thingy ,, it will take  u to the sight where u can view a small video of the auto dump awning ,, i , myself am looking into purchasing one  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jun 4, 2008)

Re: auto rain dump awning

Now Rod, you know there's no such thing as 'automatic' ... that's the same as saying 'autorepairbill'.  :clown:


----------



## vanole (Jun 5, 2008)

Re: auto rain dump awning

Tex,

I'm with you on that one.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 5, 2008)

Re: auto rain dump awning

I've got the one with wind sensor. Works pretty well.


----------

